# Epiphone 339 is released



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

There was a sneak peek a couple months back on these but it looks like they're officially released now. Wonder what the street price will be? That ultra looks like it has some cool features!
I've got the Gibby version and will be looking to compare pretty soon!

http://www.epiphone.com/News/Features/Features/2011/The-All-New-Epiphone-ES-339-and-Ultra-339.aspx


----------



## avalancheMM (Jan 21, 2009)

Suuwweeet! I'll have to try one of these babies out!

Regards


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It's about bloody time. This was announced almost six months ago. The only colour I really like is the sunburst.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

L&M lists the regular Epi 339 at $460. No listing for the Ultra yet.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Street prices in the USA are $499 for the ES339 and $799 for Ultra 339.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

*Just so everyone remembers what it looks like...*


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> L&M lists the regular Epi 339 at *$460*. No listing for the Ultra yet.


Wow...that seems like a very enticing price!!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


>


Dooode.. PLEASE tell my wife ....


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

That's a great price. I sold my Gibson 339 back in the spring so I wouldn't mind getting a cheap replacement...


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

Ebony for me please!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i like the "ultra" part of it. conceptually, i mean, because i haven't actually checked one out. one of the few innovations that seems to be more than just a worthless doo dad


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll be checking one of these out after the new year... Either the Cherry or Sunburst.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

No love here for the natural finish?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I was just thinking the natural would be my choice. It must be a "Dave" thing 



greco said:


> No love here for the natural finish?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i've got a natty maple finish on my dillion.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i've got a natty maple finish on my dillion.


Not to derail this thread...but have you been playing that great looking Dillion recently ?
(given your thread about putting your gear in storage)

I hope so !!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

Although, I love my 1982 HB-35, I've often thought it would be nice to have a smaller body as I spend most of the time sitting and playing it as opposed to taking it to jams and gigs. This 339 model may be the exact thing I'm looking for to replace it.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

greco said:


> Not to derail this thread...but have you been playing that great looking Dillion recently ?
> (given your thread about putting your gear in storage)
> 
> I hope so !!
> ...


well, i wouldn't want it to feel _unloved_, would i ?
hahahaha


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> well, i wouldn't want it to feel _unloved_, would i ?
> hahahaha


Very good news !! ..now back to the thread, derail is over.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

Rideski said:


> That's a great price. I sold my Gibson 339 back in the spring so I wouldn't mind getting a cheap replacement...


I'm so in love with your "ex" 

Seems like this one will sell a lot! If I wouldn't own the Gibson version, I would surely buy one of these!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am _hoping_ to get a new guitar around March or so. The Ultra 339 looks very versatile - love the USB idea. Love the 339 body size. But I am also gassing over a PRS Santana SE, which I have noodled on a few times. I have been very impressed with this SE model.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Rideski said:


> That's a great price. I sold my Gibson 339 back in the spring so I wouldn't mind getting a cheap replacement...


funny... i was thinking of selling my epi 335 to get a gibson 339.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

So what makes this better than the Ibanez Artcore? In my estimation.......nothing. They are likely both made in China as well.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> So what makes this better than the Ibanez Artcore? In my estimation.......nothing. They are likely both made in China as well.


Nothing really. If it for those who admire the 339 design and size, but can't/don't want to spend that $$ on a Gibson. The Ultra 339 is a whole different thing. I would encourage people to try the new AM93 by Ibanez also as it is very close to the ES339.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

As of yesterday, L&M guy locally says they are in the system but none are on the ground yet.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

keto said:


> As of yesterday, L&M guy locally says they are in the system but none are on the ground yet.


Which means we should see them by January 31st.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Nothing really. If it for those who admire the 339 design and size, but can't/don't want to spend that $$ on a Gibson. The Ultra 339 is a whole different thing. I would encourage people to try the new AM93 by Ibanez also as it is very close to the ES339.


Robert: If you look at the AM93 it is superior in the parts used, has nicer inlays and top. I believe it also may be a little larger in size?


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

Has anyone seen these at Long and Mcquade yet? Really curious about the build quality, and what they're costing off the shelf.

Thanks all!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> Has anyone seen these at Long and Mcquade yet? Really curious about the build quality, and what they're costing off the shelf.
> 
> Thanks all!


Read 3 posts up


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

keto said:


> Read 3 posts up


Whoops sort about that.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Forum Runner


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Anyone been able to lay their hands on one yet???


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Waiting for the local shop to bring one in for me...


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

PaulS said:


> Waiting for the local shop to bring one in for me...


What's their price? What model is it?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

It is the standard model, not the ultra and as for price that is still to be negotiated but I believe they list around 599


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

PaulS said:


> It is the standard model, not the ultra and as for price that is still to be negotiated but I believe they list around 599


Thanks!
Please let us know what you think of it (good or bad).


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Under the caring, supportive, enthusiastic guidance and encouragement of my friends *hamstrung *and *Starjag
....*I bought an Cherry Epi 339 last night. I went with intention of getting an Epi LP. 

The store brought the Epi 339 in, as requested by hamstrung, as he has the Gibson 339 and wanted to compare the guitars.
He was impressed with how the Epi compares.

The cost was $460.00, as stated earlier in the thread.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

greco said:


> *
> ....*I bought an Cherry Epi 339 last night. I went with intention of getting an Epi LP.


Congrats again my friend!!!


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Just picked mine up this morning, haven't had time to give it a good go but the first impression is very favourable. Build quality looks very good, feels nice and I just love how it feels when you strap it on.
Will let you know how the workout goes. This looks like a lot of guitar for the price. ( under 500.00)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Will look forward to review and mandatory pics.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

PaulS said:


> Just picked mine up this morning, haven't had time to give it a good go but the first impression is very favourable. Build quality looks very good, feels nice and I just love how it feels when you strap it on.
> Will let you know how the workout goes. This looks like a lot of guitar for the price. ( under 500.00)


Did Steve get in more than one?


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

He brought this one in for me but he is going to bring another in around months end. Have to admit that I think they got it right, plays nice and the stock pickups don't sound all that bad. It gets it's first road test this month up in Wilno.


----------



## flashPUNK (Feb 16, 2006)

How's the tapped humbucker sound?


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

PaulS said:


> He brought this one in for me but he is going to bring another in around months end. Have to admit that I think they got it right, plays nice and the stock pickups don't sound all that bad. It gets it's first road test this month up in Wilno.


I'll have to come in and test drive it... you can try my new one


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

flashPUNK said:


> How's the tapped humbucker sound?


I actually like the splits, the split coil is actually a bit stronger than some I have tried and there doesn't seem to be a drastic volume loss. I have an older MIK Sheraton and I would say that this one is just as nice.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

shoretyus said:


> I'll have to come in and test drive it... you can try my new one


Sure, I am off work at the moment due to the return of the pinched nerve in the neck, so I have a lot of time on my hands.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Well I got to say I'm really liking the feel of the 339 body shape. Got to hand it to Epi on this one, it's one of the nicer epi's I have played and again I will say the pickups are good enough they are staying where they are which is unusual for me in a mid price guitar. Usually I swap them and the pots out but I'm going to see how this handles as is. Only one problem, finding a case, too big for a LP and too small for a 335 case.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PaulS said:


> Well I got to say I'm really liking the feel of the 339 body shape. Got to hand it to Epi on this one, it's one of the nicer epi's I have played and again I will say the pickups are good enough they are staying where they are which is unusual for me in a mid price guitar. Usually I swap them and the pots out but I'm going to see how this handles as is. Only one problem, finding a case, too big for a LP and too small for a 335 case.


L&M are ordering in a case for an Epi AlleyKat for me. They call it a "Kat" case. *However, they are not 100% sure it will fit. *

The staff at L&m tried some cases while I was there...same results as you are describing.
The Gibson 339 cases are apparently not available unless you buy the matching guitar...which results in paying way too much for a case for the Epi, IMHO.

I agree with everything you are saying in your post. I played mine again today and I'm very pleased. 

Let me know if you find a case that fits and I will report back on the "Kat" case.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You'd think that L&M could order you one in.

Here are a couple of places, though they are in the US...

http://www.americanmusical.com/Item--i-EPI-940E399-LIST

http://www.samedaymusic.com/product--EPI940E399


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> You'd think that L&M could order you one in.
> 
> Here are a couple of places, though they are in the US...
> 
> ...


Many thanks Sulphur...I'm going to ask the staff at L&M to look into this.
They should know about these cases if they are going to be selling the Epi 339s.

Unless the Kat case is an almost perfect fit (and I'm very doubtful that it would be), I'd certainly rather get the case that was made specifically for the guitar. 
I hope the Canadian prices are similar (and I'm very doubtful that they will be).


Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> Many thanks Sulphur...I'm going to ask the staff at L&M to look into this.
> They should know about these cases if they are going to be selling the Epi 339s.
> 
> Cheers
> ...


I phoned L&M in Cambridge, as they are open on Sundays.

The person I spoke to (Will) is going to phone their head office and ask about the availability of the cases (and the price) and will call me back tomorrow.

The Gibson 339 cases are available as a special order ..he estimated the cost to be $300.00 +.

I'll post the information as soon as I know.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

300 + for the case, it would be cheaper to order one stateside. I thought about a good gig bag, the protected ones or modifying the 335 case with some inserts to fill the gap. I'm going to see how it fits into the case I have with my Sheraton and what would be needed to make it fit properly. At that price for the case it almost as much as the guitar.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PaulS said:


> 300 + for the case, it would be cheaper to order one stateside. I thought about a good gig bag, the protected ones or modifying the 335 case with some inserts to fill the gap. I'm going to see how it fits into the case I have with my Sheraton and what would be needed to make it fit properly. At that price for the case it almost as much as the guitar.


Paul...The $300.00 price is for the *Gibson 339* case.

The Epi 339 case should be much cheaper...I'm hoping that they are priced close to the U.S. prices in the above links.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Whew... sigh of relief. Yes the EPI cases look good, ok waiting on a price.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Did you quote them the US prices for the Epi case Dave?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

sulphur said:


> Did you quote them the US prices for the Epi case Dave?


No..stupid of me, I should have...DOH

However, I did print off the page from samedaymusic.com.
So if I'm at home when they call, I'll be sure to let them know.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Geeeeeeze! you guys are veterans, you know the rules! Where the hell are our pictures? hwopv


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

keto said:


> Geeeeeeze! you guys are veterans, you know the rules! Where the hell are our pictures? hwopv


So sorry Keto...Where are my manners....this is a pic of the case we are talking about.










Cheers

Dave


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Don't MAKE me go all curmudgeon on you, Dave.

I believe PaulS is the offending party.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

I don't have a digital camera at the moment that is working, trying to borrow my daughters, as soon as she finds it, I'll add some pics.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Branded Epiphone 339 guitar case from American Musical

I tried to buy an branded Epiphone case for a LP here in Canada about a year ago but none of the music stores here could get them. I ended up getting one from the Guitar Center but they don't have the 339 cases yet. American Musical now has them in stock (sold out again). I've never dealt with American Musical but the price looks good.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

greco said:


> I phoned L&M in Cambridge, as they are open on Sundays.
> 
> The person I spoke to (Will) is going to phone their head office and ask about the availability of the cases (and the price) and will call me back tomorrow.
> 
> ...


I didn't hear from Will in Cambridge so I phoned L&M in Waterloo.
They are going to talk to Will and pursue this as the Waterloo store is closer for me to pick up the case.

This time I mentioned that the cases are $89.00 in the U.S.A.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

greco said:


> I didn't hear from Will in Cambridge so I phoned L&M in Waterloo. They are going to talk to Will and pursue this as the Waterloo store is closer for me to pick up the case.
> This time I mentioned that the cases are $89.00 in the U.S.A.


Your a better man than I if you can get them to bring those branded cases into Canada. I tried music stores in Peterborough, Oshawa and Cobourg. The LP case I bought was pretty good quality but I'm guessing the metal on the latches is a little thinner than the latches on a Gibson case. Good luck with it.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I am seeing first hand photos of these cropping up on other forums I use now. Man do they look nice.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> I am seeing first hand photos of these cropping up on other forums I use now. Man do they look nice.


I can vouch for that, still working on pics, I think the 339 is one of the coolest ideas that Gibson has come up with and EPI did a awesome take on this one.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Just had this out for practice tonight and I was blown away by how GOOD this thing plays and sounds. These Epi Burst buckers are sweet and the taps are absolutely usable.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Did some checking online looking at the YEC-6HKAT hardshell case and measuring the guitar, should be a good fit for the 339. Anyone know what these are going for?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

A place in Montreal has them for $78.99 

http://www.italmelodie.com/?section=item&itemID=3142&langID=1

BTW...I'm still waiting to hear from L&M about the Epi 339 cases.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I just received this email from L&M. I spoke to Mike (the contact) and he is going to call the Cambridgestore and see if they have a "Kat" case and ask how well the 339 fits in the case. The Waterloo store has no 339 models at the store to enable them to "test" the fit of the case. The cost of the Kat case is $80.00
Mike is to call me with an update.

Hello DAVE 
The product in which you have expressed interest is now in stock (see details below). If you wish to purchase or try this item please contact the store to make the necessary arrangements. 
YORKVILLE CASES YEC-6HKAT YORKVILLE "KAT" SERIES HARD SHELL CASE 01/19/12
Your contact name is Mike 
Thanks,
LONG & MCQUADE WATERLOO
519-885-4215

********************Mike just called back as I was about to post this *************************** *
He indicated that there is a *possibility* that cases specifically made for the Epi 339 will be available in about one month.
The cost of these cases is *estimated to be about $90.00 or so.
*
Cheers

Dave


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

How about the fit in the Kat case ? Did he say anything about that.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PaulS said:


> How about the fit in the Kat case ? Did he say anything about that.


Sorry PaulS...completely forgot to mention that.

He indicated that it was "a reasonably good fit" ...but "might need some additional padding"

I will consider taking my Epi 339 into the store to try the Kat case...but I'm more tempted to just wait for the Epi 339 cases, especially as they might be available in about a month for a similar price.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It would be nice to see photos of the guitars you all have gotten.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## tobymanhattan (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure I was sold one of those KAT cases when I bought my 339, I'll have to double check if it's that exact one when I get home.

As previously mentioned, it isn't exactly a perfect fit, the headstock is tilted upwards quite a bit since the case is so deep compared to the 339. I'm going to see if I can return the case and get one of the ones meant for the 339.


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok so here goes with a couple pics.


































The EPI logo on the pickguard was loose when I got it so I reapplied it over the screw in the pickguard. Still loving this guitar the same as when I got it if not more.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Very nice Paul.. very nice....


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

So when are you bringing that new Gretch by...


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

AAAAHHHhhhhhh release at last, thanks Paul - very nice! Great that you are enjoying it.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Very nice... Thanks for sharing.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

PaulS said:


> The EPI logo on the pickguard was loose when I got it


seems pretty common with these.....my 335 dot came the same way... pulled it out of the box and it was barely hanging onto the pickguard. I prefer it off anyways.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now that cherry looks better than the web site photo.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

PaulS said:


> So when are you bringing that new Gretch by...


I'll be in on thursday.


----------



## gearalley (Oct 23, 2009)

Tried one of these out tonight at the local L&M...great build quality, snappy acoustic sound! FAT neck though, seems fatter than the Dot's to me, but Epiphone's website states the same neck profiles. (???) Black is looking pretty good...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I had a call from L&M in Waterloo today. 

They expect to have the cases for the Epi 339's available in a couple of weeks and are putting one aside for me.
The cost is $80.00 and they are ordering extra.

gearally..I am surprised that you find the necks to be FAT. However, I have not played a Dot for any length of time to be able to compare.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I picked up the case yesterday. It fits the guitar well.

However, I read in another post today that L&M is selling the Epi 339's for $425.00 !!

Their website shows that as the price also:
http://www.long-mcquade.com/products/15986/Guitars/Hollow-body_Electric_Guitars/Epiphone/ES-339_-_Cherry.htm
*

This is quite frustrating as it is almost 10% less than I paid on Jan. 13th...not even a month ago !!
*
I'm going to talk to them about this. 


Cheers

Dave


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

greco said:


> I picked up the case yesterday. It fits the guitar well.
> 
> However, I read in another post today that L&M is selling the Epi 339's for $425.00 !!
> 
> ...


Since they have a 30 return policy they should give you the difference no problem.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Just spoke to L&M. They have a price protection policy. 

I received a credit on my VISA of the difference plus 13% tax.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

^^^^ god job greco!


----------

